# 2014 ranger radio



## Chasinit69 (Feb 4, 2014)

Purchased a 2014 ranger single cab 800. Got a roof, light bar and now need a radio. Looking for idea's for a decent price. What yall got?


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

What roof and light bar do you have? I just picked up a '14 800 as well.


----------



## REELKAOS (May 21, 2010)

*NO radio*

Hey guys..check out wet sounds sound bar.... bluetooth fits perfect up top in front.... use your phone for Spotify or Pandora....

Simple and sweet...

https://wetsounds.com/pages/products/stealth10.html

:texasflag


----------



## Chasinit69 (Feb 4, 2014)

txjustin said:


> What roof and light bar do you have? I just picked up a '14 800 as well.


Triple c top. Plashlights 30"


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Chasinit69 said:


> Triple c top. Plashlights 30"


We have the same rig. I LOVE mine. Took it out for a few hours yesterday at the ranch. 
What did that roof run ya?
My trail armor skids should be here in a few days and got a cover for it. Roof and light bar are next. Hopefully sound system shortly after.


----------



## Chasinit69 (Feb 4, 2014)

Roof was like 600 but that included installation. It was extra for the lights on it tho, there's a light on the back to that shines in the bed


----------



## pighitt (Aug 21, 2011)

where did you get that roof & lights. I have a mule and need new lights and I love that! $$$$?


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

pighitt said:


> where did you get that roof & lights. I have a mule and need new lights and I love that! $$$$?


Look a few posts up. It's a Triple C


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

REELKAOS said:


> Hey guys..check out wet sounds sound bar.... bluetooth fits perfect up top in front.... use your phone for Spotify or Pandora....
> 
> Simple and sweet...
> 
> ...


I have one on my arctic cat. To be honest it is awesome, loud, clear, easy to operate and easy to install. I also installed a 10" sub with an amp to go along with it. Together I have a pretty good sound system on my SxS.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chasinit69 (Feb 4, 2014)

Tankfxr said:


> I have one on my arctic cat. To be honest it is awesome, loud, clear, easy to operate and easy to install. I also installed a 10" sub with an amp to go along with it. Together I have a pretty good sound system on my SxS.
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


what did you pay?? how well does the battery handle it


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

It was around $750.00. The box for the sub was about $250.00. I had the speaker and the amp already. Have had no problems from the battery yet I also have a 20" light bar and running the stereo and the light bar has not been a problem.


----------

